# Where can I get these from?



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

I have some of these Footman's Loop already fitted in my motorhome garage to tie things down to; and I am looking to buy around ten more to fit 1 1/4" straps. The only place I can find them is in the USA where they are called Footman's Loop. Does anyone know what they are called in the UK, or elsewhere in Europe, and suppliers?


----------



## Phil-E (Jan 16, 2011)

Have you tried a chandlers? They look a bit boaty.

Phil


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

If you want stainless steel, then any chandlery should have them or something very similar

see Here


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I have used these in the M/Home garage, got them from Woolies Trim, an excellent company to deal with....

http://www.woolies-trim.co.uk/c-24-check-strap-staples.aspx

Pete


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www3.jeeparts.co.uk/Jeeparts/product.php?printable=Y&productid=339&cat=72&page=3&js=n

http://vintage-car-parts.co.uk/part.phtml?PartID=729


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

snailsontour said:


> I have some of these Footman's Loop already fitted in my motorhome garage to tie things down to; and I am looking to buy around ten more to fit 1 1/4" straps. The only place I can find them is in the USA where they are called Footman's Loop. Does anyone know what they are called in the UK, or elsewhere in Europe, and suppliers?


What's wrong with buying them from the USA ? You'll get them within a week. Just ask the seller for postage cost to the UK.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Would any of these do the job?

Colin


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks for all your ideas and suggestions. The missus wants them to match the existing and I am just tight. I looked at chandlers (cleats rather than loops), and vintage car bits but they are all very expensive compared to the USA suppliers.

I guess I will have to buy from the USA but I was hoping as the motorhome is European (La Strada) that I could find a European supplier.
Bob


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Bob
My son uses them in his work, I asked him to bring some home when he next comes home because I have use for them. The unfortunate thing is he lives and work in Germany and will not be home till mid August, if you want to wait till then I will willingly send you some.
Oh and they come from the USA cause he works for a US company.

Ron


----------

